# Question Re Air Canada Maple Leaf Lounge in Toronto



## travel bug (Dec 23, 2008)

We fly from Saskatoon to Toronto with Air Canada.  We have an 8 hour layover and then depart with a different airline to Portugal.  Was wondering if I could purchase lounge passes to use when we're in the airport.  It said you needed to show your boarding pass however all we will have is our stubb showing we flew into the Toronto airport on that day??  Does the lounge only work for situations when you have time in between Air Canada flights?  Thanks.


----------



## kennedy (Dec 23, 2008)

I think that you should be able to buy yourself into the lounge.  However, the only time that I tried was when I was connecting from an Air Canada filight to another Air Canada flight.  However, I do think that having your boarding pass stub should be sufficient.  I think the cost is $25 per person.


----------



## GregGH (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello

we have this card (that we got on a great deal that is long longer offered ) but have meet others who pay the price and find it helpful - also a nice way to see some of the lounges ....  http://www.prioritypass.com/

If you are flying from terminal three for your overseas you might look at the KLM or American lounge day pass (both members of priority pass )

8 Hour layover ... ugh

Greg


----------



## MaryH (Jan 6, 2009)

Travel bug

You might also want to ask the question over at flyertalk air canada forum.  

You can buy the lounge access for $25 or $30 for your depature / connection if you are not travelling on Tango fare but Tango plus or hight but not sure if it works after your ac destination.  If you are doing this before end of Feb, there is also a slight chance someone might have some spare mll passes to give away


----------



## travel bug (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re Air Canada Lounge*

After checking into the passes I'm not really sure that we'd be able to use them in the airport give that we are not connecting with an Air Canada flight.  Rather than possibly waste money on purchasing pases ahead of time they may not accept - I'm going to take the advice and try to buy our way into the lounge once we get there.  Don't have much to lose and it might work.  Thanks for those Tuggers that offered their input.


----------



## WestCoastJ (Jan 13, 2009)

If you're not connecting to an Air Canada flight, you will not be able to use the A/C lounge.  The new terminal 1 is pretty nice, lots of shops and restaurants.  I would suggest that you think about getting a day pass to one of the airport hotels - not sure of the cost but that might work better for you.


----------



## travel bug (Jan 14, 2009)

*Question*

I've never heard of a day pass to a hotel.  Would you mind telling me what you know regarding these?  Thanks.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 17, 2009)

travel bug said:


> I've never heard of a day pass to a hotel. Would you mind telling me what you know regarding these? Thanks.


 
Most hotels have 'day rates' especially those near the airport...rates are pretty good compared to overnight, and might also include shuttle service.

Brian


----------



## travel bug (Jan 18, 2009)

I believe there is a hotel attached to the airport in Toronto.  What services  or benefits would you receive for your day pass?  I could think of using the pool - is there anything else?  Thanks for the info.


----------



## SteveH (Feb 13, 2009)

A relatively inexpensive option for YYZ would be to bid for one night on Priceline.  Of course your arrival time into Toronto would need to be 11am or later for most check-ins.  You can usually snag a 3 star between $25- $35.  Check out biddingfortravel.com for recent successful bids.
Steve


----------

